# Bath time!



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 22, 2013)

```

```
Pepper loves her baths! 
Strange right?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha, that's too adorable! Can't believe she likes baths!  Must make it easier on you to clean her if she gets dirty. How often does she get a bath?


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't want to be "that guy" but rabbits shouldn't be given baths. They are rather clean on their own and if they get dirty unscented baby wipes should do the trick. The reason that baths are bad is because their type of fur can keep moister (no matter how much you dry them) and it can cause mold and bacteria to grow and make them sick, kind of like with Chinchillas. It also can stress them out, make them sick, or make them have a heart attack. 

The only time I ever gave my rabbit a bath was when he got sick and he smelled like urine and was disgusting. But I don't recommend it if you can avoid it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

I wouldn't really recommend it either. I think its cute that she likes bath's but it probably isn't all that good for them.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 22, 2013)

Does Pepper like her blow dry? We haven't given any bunny bathes here because Jovi's pretty much gives them to herself. I did get some bunny bath when we purchased a playpen and cage secondhand, but the directions are to mix it up in water and soak a wash clothe, wring it out good and wipe the bun with it. I would think it would be alright very occasionally if you were to blow the bun completely dry.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 22, 2013)

A healthy rabbit does not need to be bathed. They keep themselves clean without any help. If you must clean them because of some accident or something, keep the water down to a minimum at the affected area. If you dunk the bunny in water and they get completely soaked, they'll take a very long time to dry, no matter how well you towel dry them off. Their undercoat is extremely dense and while their top coat may feel dry, they're still damp underneath. This can give them hypothermia if you're not careful! Some bunnies will swim around in a tub full of water and some bunnies will just kinda float there, not moving. It doesn't mean they're having a good time, it may very well mean they're terrified and running for their lives or shell-shocked and too scared to move.

I would also advise against blow drying their fur. Bunny skin is so thin. If the dryer is hot enough to dry their fur, it's hot enough to burn their skin. Bathing them for fun is really not worth the trouble that it can cause. Please don't do it!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 22, 2013)

kirbyultra said:


> I would also advise against blow drying their fur. Bunny skin is so thin. If the dryer is hot enough to dry their fur, it's hot enough to burn their skin.



Blow dryers don't necessarily need to be hot, just warm enough not to freeze them. If you couldn't use blow dryers at all, what would be the point of blowing out angora wool? It's the same thing (almost...)


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 22, 2013)

OP didn't say she was blow drying the bun. But presumably someone who's never done it would set the blow dryer on high and hot air the way most people do for their own hair to dry a soaking wet bunny. Mine was merely advice to protect against an accidental burn.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah, OK!


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't stress guys! It's not that bad for rabbits, ya'll over reacting, if you bath them the right way, they don't get sick, trust me, I know what I'm doing and my baby girl on,y gets bathed every six or so months.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 23, 2013)

I put my bunn out in the sun and she loves being clean, absolutely love it


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use a small animal hose that connects to the bath so its all safe
You guys need to chill and learn the right way to do it


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 23, 2013)

RoscoTheRat said:


> Don't want to be "that guy" but rabbits shouldn't be given baths. They are rather clean on their own and if they get dirty unscented baby wipes should do the trick. The reason that baths are bad is because their type of fur can keep moister (no matter how much you dry them) and it can cause mold and bacteria to grow and make them sick, kind of like with Chinchillas. It also can stress them out, make them sick, or make them have a heart attack.
> 
> The only time I ever gave my rabbit a bath was when he got sick and he smelled like urine and was disgusting. But I don't recommend it if you can avoid it.



You should settle down, there's a certain way to make sure she doesn't get sick, there is a right shampoo, and easiest way to dry them is to put them outside in the sun with her toys. I use a hose that connects to the bath, so it's all done safely. Then I brush her after she's had her play and only do it every six to twelve months or if she's really smelly or has clumps of hair. There is a right way to do everything,so no stress.


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Jul 23, 2013)

If there is risk involved even doing as you said "in the right way" (which there isn't for a rabbit), then why risk it? We aren't attacking you but trying to help you out. There is no right way or special way to clean a rabbit in a bath. It just shouldn't be done do to risks that are involved. Rabbits are clean animal themselves and if they can't keep themselves clean they should be checked at a vet for illness. If there are fur clumps or some dirt on her use a wet cloth and a brush. Less stressful. Sun drying also doesn't insure she will be fully dry. Moister can hide under the rabbits fur and causing illness or death. 

Like I said, no one is attacking you so you don't need to tell us to "calm down", we are simply trying to help you out. So please, just listen to your rabbit peers that bathing a rabbit isn't the best thing to do.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> Blow dryers don't necessarily need to be hot, just warm enough not to freeze them. If you couldn't use blow dryers at all, what would be the point of blowing out angora wool? It's the same thing (almost...)



I agree and you are suppose to use a blow dryer in the winter. When you use a blow dryer you put it on low, and warm. Not high and hot that could burn your rabbit. You also continually check to make sure the rabbit isnt too hot.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rabbits shouldn't require baths, they are very clean animals. If you do give them a bath you should try to keep them as dry as possible. This is actually quite odd as I just saw this on facebook.






Here are good links explaining how to give a proper bath:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyRB3CZabeU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNaUk4U7Ao[/ame]

http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/hfaq.htm


Please take time to read/watch them. If your rabbit is "smelly" its probably its scent glands or the hay smell completely normal. If there is clumps then you need to brush your rabbit more. We arent trying to be mean or "that person". We just want to try and educate you, giving your rabbit a bath isn't a good thing and should try and be avoided at all cost. Its better to clip your rabbits poopy bum and clumps out then bathing them.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 23, 2013)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> Don't stress guys! It's not that bad for rabbits, ya'll over reacting, if you bath them the right way, they don't get sick, trust me, I know what I'm doing and my baby girl on,y gets bathed every six or so months.


 


rebeccalyn7 said:


> I put my bunn out in the sun and she loves being clean, absolutely love it


 


rebeccalyn7 said:


> I use a small animal hose that connects to the bath so its all safe
> You guys need to chill and learn the right way to do it


 


rebeccalyn7 said:


> You should settle down, there's a certain way to make sure she doesn't get sick, there is a right shampoo, and easiest way to dry them is to put them outside in the sun with her toys. I use a hose that connects to the bath, so it's all done safely. Then I brush her after she's had her play and only do it every six to twelve months or if she's really smelly or has clumps of hair. There is a right way to do everything,so no stress.


 

You should never use a hose on the rabbit regardless of it being labeled for "small animals". Most "small animal" shampoos are dangerous as well.

NEVER GET THE ENTIRE RABBIT WET! And do not stick your rabbit out in the sun to dry! Shes not a pair of socks. Frankly if this is something you do all the time, i'm surprised she has not died from pneumonia yet.
So yes it really is bad for rabbits. They should never be soaked down like you've done! And they should be dried immediately and not stuck outside to dry on their own.

If your rabbit is getting smelly, I would re-check the conditions you're keeping her in.

Everyone posting here knows the right way and their all trying to tell you that you can potentially kill your rabbit with what you're doing so do not try and back this on them.

NEVER BATH YOUR RABBIT LIKE THIS


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 23, 2013)

OK, this is getting way out of control! She posted this thread to show that her bunny does not go into shock and is not traumatized by a bath, that she actually enjoys it! Now everyone is making a big deal out of it, lecturing her on why she shouldn't do it!

I agree rabbits shouldn't be given baths unless absolutely necessary, but she didn't make this thread to be told how to!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> OK, this is getting way out of control! She posted this thread to show that her bunny does not go into shock and is not traumatized by a bath, that she actually enjoys it! Now everyone is making a big deal out of it, lecturing her on why she shouldn't do it!
> 
> I agree rabbits shouldn't be given baths unless absolutely necessary, but she didn't make this thread to be told how to!



I'm sorry if it seems rude but regardless its not good for her rabbit. The rabbit community is just trying to help. We aren't being rude just putting our opinion in and being honest. Rabbits should not have baths.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 23, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> OK, this is getting way out of control! She posted this thread to show that her bunny does not go into shock and is not traumatized by a bath, that she actually enjoys it! Now everyone is making a big deal out of it, lecturing her on why she shouldn't do it!
> 
> I agree rabbits shouldn't be given baths unless absolutely necessary, but she didn't make this thread to be told how to!


 
Allison you need to calm down.

The community is trying to tell her that is incorrect.
A rabbit that cleans itself when its done "bathing" is not enjoying itself.

And we do NOT need other young members coming on here, seeing a thread like this, and thinking its okay to give their bunny a bath.

When you make a thread on a public forum you need to be prepared that the community may not perceive it the same way you do. If you do not like to get answers or comments you don't enjoy, its best not to post.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought Zaiya was perfectly calm. If I'm honest, it seemed like everyone else was freaking out. Yes most of us agree that rabbits shouldn't be bathed, but that doesn't mean we need to jump down the original poster's throat about it. Just reading this thread the past day or two that's all I'm seeing happening.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 24, 2013)

You're all a bunch of bullies, I don't actually care what you guys have tot say, my bunn enjoys it, every bun is different. So climb a bridge.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2013)

They don't mean to come across that way, they are simply concerned about the welfare of your rabbit, that's all. As long as you're sure your bunn enjoys it and dry her well afterwards, then no harm done.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 24, 2013)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> You're all a bunch of bullies, I don't actually care what you guys have tot say, my bunn enjoys it, every bun is different. So climb a bridge.



We aren't we are simply telling you the truth. It may seem like we are ganging up on you but we aren't. We want to make sure you know that giving a full bath to your rabbit is very dangerous and should try to be avoided at all cost. A lot of people think their rabbit enjoys the bathing but in reality their rabbit is just in shock. I don't want you to think your rabbit is enjoying the bath and then to wake up one day to find that she passed away because she had hypothermia.

Also even if your rabbit enjoys the bath its still bad for her. It destroys the natural protective qualities in a rabbits coat.

Please, why can't you accept what we are saying. We aren't being mean but we are trying to prevent something happening to your little bun!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2013)

I think at this point everyone's said their piece. We don't want this to become an "us vs. them" kind of thread. Lots of members have already stated in different ways all of the reasons why a healthy rabbit should not be bathed. There are real risks to the rabbit's health. The OP has chosen to ignore our advice. On a forum we can expect differing opinions even though experience tells us it's best one way or the other. We can't convince everyone, just a fact of life. 

It's hard because we are so passionate about the same thing: our bunnies. Forum members and mods are not here to bully. We also don't want people who may be in similar situations to be turned off and not come here for help. Let's just all step back from this and see that we have said what needed to be said, and leave it at that. 
:hiding:
:thanks:


----------

